# Wal Mart Warning



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This is a rumor that the police are taking seriously enough to pass out warning flyers.  I saw it on the news and called our local police to confirm.  

Gangs are holding initiations outside of Wal Marts on the east coast of Florida and Georgia.  Three women must be killed to get into the gang.

Guess I'm not going to be picking up my site-to-store order tonight.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Whoa - I live in Southern California but your post makes me a bit nervous! Maybe I'll put off my Walmart shopping until I forget your warning!


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

I heard a similar story a couple of years ago. Snopes says this is a hoax.

Kathie

http://www.snopes.com/crime/gangs/walmart.asp


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh, thank goodness! But Gertie confirmed with her local cop shop. 

We don't think that Police Officers could be taken in by urban legends just like the rest of us, do we?


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

sem said:


> Oh, thank goodness! But Gertie confirmed with her local cop shop.
> 
> We don't think that Police Officers could be taken in by urban legends just like the rest of us, do we?


LOL - yep cops are people too, especially older less 'net savvy cops. My Captain used to have me run stuff by Snopes all the time. Great resource!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> LOL - yep cops are people too, especially older less 'net savvy cops. My Captain used to have me run stuff by Snopes all the time. Great resource!


Yes, snopes is a great way to check for hoaxes. I'm sure someone on the police forces of Florida and Georgia is net savvy.

Take the warning or not as you will. YMMV.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Another good source for rumors is the Truth or Fiction website.

http://www.truthorfiction.com/


----------



## PJ (Feb 25, 2009)

Heck - I just googled it and the first story I found said it was a hoax or as they put it "An urban legend reared its head in cyberspace".


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

FYI...I'm sitting here watching the news while on the computer and what story do they play. Our local law enforcement are telling about the Walmart rumor. I live in Florida, so I'm sure that is why it was on the news. They are warning people not to forward any text messages or emails that contain the rumor and are stating that it is not true.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had friends forward me things they received from other friends who were computer professionals containing virus warnings that weren't real.  Any one can be tricked.  Periodically the national news has to report that they reported a hoax...

Betsy


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, now that it is out there again, I hope some idiot doesn't try to capitalize on the hoax and turn it into reality!!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

sem said:


> Well, now that it is out there again, I hope some idiot doesn't try to capitalize on the hoax and turn it into reality!!


Yes, really. Arrgh!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

The last few days we have had Mexican soldiers pulling people over in front of our local Wal Mart, particularly buses.  The rumor is they are looking for a drug cartel boss - on the bus?  Give me a break!  It just so happens the Wal Mart is at a major intersection and generally they are looking for illegal guns, the place here is full of drug bosses, you can tell by the vehicles they drive when they come down on the week-end.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Good things it's a hoax. Last thing we need is another shooting.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju said:


> The last few days we have had Mexican soldiers pulling people over in front of our local Wal Mart, particularly buses. The rumor is they are looking for a drug cartel boss - on the bus? Give me a break! It just so happens the Wal Mart is at a major intersection and generally they are looking for illegal guns, the place here is full of drug bosses, you can tell by the vehicles they drive when they come down on the week-end.


Oh, Dona. I wish I had known you six months ago when I was researching that very thing.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Oh, Dona. I wish I had known you six months ago when I was researching that very thing.


Sounds like another good book in the offing


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Can I say good morning at 7:45 in the evening?    I guess it's morning somewhere!  I'm just not finding time lately to get on in the morning!  It's 50 and dark.  

Ann


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Can I say good morning at 7:45 in the evening?  I guess it's morning somewhere! I'm just not finding time lately to get on in the morning! It's 50 and dark.


Good morning, Ann, and welcome to Wal-Mart where we're open 24 hours a day.


----------



## Kindle Convert (Nov 8, 2008)

Kathy said:


> FYI...I'm sitting here watching the news while on the computer and what story do they play. Our local law enforcement are telling about the Walmart rumor. I live in Florida, so I'm sure that is why it was on the news. They are warning people not to forward any text messages or emails that contain the rumor and are stating that it is not true.


I saw the news teaser for this, but didn't see the whole story! Obviously, it's really making it's way around the net!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Kindle Convert said:


> I saw the news teaser for this, but didn't see the whole story! Obviously, it's really making it's way around the net!


They had it on several times. It was just so weird that we were talking about it here and then it was on the news. Basically, they were saying that they take all rumors seriously, but this one has had different variations to it over the years. During one of the versions, they had put out warnings and then realized it was a hoax. I think since Walmart was mentioned they may have been pressured into making it public.

It is also being sent over the text messaging on cellphones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K.  I have no idea why my tongue in cheek good morning at 7:45 at night ended up in this Walmart thread. . .I was sure I'd posted it in the good morning thread. . . .I think it's time for me to go to bed. . . . .

I'll try a real good morning in the real morning!  

Ann


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

We had at least 5 calls today wanting to know if it was true.....


----------



## Lindalkcruise (Nov 11, 2008)

I was just reading this and they started reporting on it, on the local news at the same time! They said urban legend. I had goosebumps!


----------

